# Preview - Visitenkarte



## Hirnhamster (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir so etwas wie eine Visitenkarte im Netz erstellen, d.h. mit Informationen über mich, Lebenslauf, Zeugnissen, etc.. Zwecks 'Beilage' zur Normalen Bewerbung bzw. 'Kreativbewerbung'.

Dazu habe ich bisher zwei Layouts entwickelt und in HTML / CSS umgesetzt. Allerdings haben die Seiten noch keinen Inhalt - deswegen Preview 

Adresse
Layout 1 :
http://www.b-landau.de/layout

Layout 2 :
http://www.b-landau.de/layout2

Über konstruktive Kritik sowie eine generelle Bewertung, welches Layout ihr bevorzugen würdet fände ich nett  (Ja, ich weiß das die sich ähnlich sin )

Gruß
Hamster


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Ich schieb das Thema mal rüber in die Creative Lounge.


----------



## Hirnhamster (15. Mai 2007)

kk danke schön


----------



## d2wap (16. Mai 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich beide Varianten nicht sonderlich ansprechend.
Wie wäre es, wenn du mehr mit CSS arbeitest - und meh rmit DIV-Containern..
So das es aussieht wie Office 2007 oder Windows VIsta... (http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/default.aspx) Ich finde so etwas modern und ansprechend.
Zudem ist so etwas nicht allzuschwer zu realisieren


----------



## Maik (16. Mai 2007)

Hi!


d2wap hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du mehr mit CSS arbeitest - und meh rmit DIV-Containern..


Abgesehen von der horizontalen Hauptnavigation, die derzeit in einer Tabelle eingebunden ist, sich aber semantisch mit dem Listenelement auszeichnen und anschliessend mit CSS formatieren lässt, wurde das Layout doch mit CSS + DIVs umgesetzt.


----------



## Hirnhamster (16. Mai 2007)

d2wap hat gesagt.:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich beide Varianten nicht sonderlich ansprechend.
> Wie wäre es, wenn du mehr mit CSS arbeitest - und meh rmit DIV-Containern..



Ich arbeite eigentlich nur mit CSS un DIV-Containern..


```
<body>
<!-- Container außen-->
<div id="bg">
 <!-- Header -->
 <div id="header"></div>
 <!-- Header Ende -->
 <!-- Container innen -->
 <div id="container">
  <!-- Hauptnavigation -->
  <ul id="navi">
   <li id="first"><a href="#">Startseite</a></li>
   <li><a href="#">Lebenslauf</a></li>
   <li><a href="#">Profil</a></li>
   <li><a href="#">Zeugnisse</a></li>
   <li><a href="#">Referenzen</a></li>
   <li id="last"><a href="#">Kontakt</a></li>
  </ul>
  <!-- Hauptnavigation Ende -->
  <!-- Unternavigation -->
  <div id="subnavi">
   <h1>Navigation</h1>
    <a href="#">Halbjahr 10 / 2</a>
    <a href="#">Halbjahr 11 / 2</a>
    <a href="#">Halbjahr 12 / 1</a>
    <a href="#">Halbjahr 12 / 2</a>
    <a href="#">Halbjahr 13 / 1</a>
    <a href="#">Halbjahr 13 / 2</a>
    <a href="#">Abiturzeugnis</a>
  </div>
  <!-- Unternavigation Ende-->
  <!-- Inhalt -->
  <div id="content">
   <h1>Bereich</h1>
   <h2>Navigationspunkt</h2>
   <h3>Textüberschrift</h3>
  </div>
  <!-- Inhalt Ende -->
 </div>
 <!-- Container innen Ende -->
 <!-- Footer -->
 <div id="footer">
  <a href="#">Sitemap</a>  |
  <a href="#">Impressum</a>  |
  <a href="#">Disclaimer</a>
 </div>
 <!-- Footer Ende -->
</div>
<!-- Container außen Ende-->
</body>
```



d2wap hat gesagt.:


> So das es aussieht wie Office 2007 oder Windows VIsta... (http://office.microsoft.com/de-de/default.aspx) Ich finde so etwas modern und ansprechend.
> Zudem ist so etwas nicht allzuschwer zu realisieren



Was willst du mir mit dem Link sagen? Meinst du die Seite an sich? Was hat Office 2007 / Vista damit zu tun 0o



michaelsinterface hat gesagt.:


> Abgesehen von der horizontalen Hauptnavigation, die derzeit in einer Tabelle eingebunden ist, sich aber semantisch mit dem Listenelement auszeichnen und anschliessend mit CSS formatieren lässt



Navi ist jetzt als Liste angelegt (bei Layout 2).

Thx 4 Feedback, some more ?


----------



## d2wap (18. Mai 2007)

Hirnhamster hat gesagt.:


> Was willst du mir mit dem Link sagen? Meinst du die Seite an sich? Was hat Office 2007 / Vista damit zu tun 0o



Na ganz einfach: Du fragtest in die Runde, welches Layout ansprechender sei.
Ich antwortete heirauf, dass mir beide nicht gefallen, da die Farbwahl bzw. die Gestaltung der Formen nicht ansprechend ist. Zu viel im selben Farbton wirkt ermüdend.

Ich würde dir eine Farbgestaltung empfehlen, die frisch und klar ist (hellblau/hellgrün/grau), wie auf der oben genannten Seite.


----------



## thecamillo (19. Mai 2007)

Boa, musste fast ko**en!

Ey Sorry Leute! Der Typ macht Webdesign - Design

Du kannst vielleicht programmieren Alter aber von Design hasst du ne Schei** Ahnung - Hey sowas versaut mir echt die Stimmung! 

Wegen solcher Spacks, die meinen sie können in Photoshop die Abgeflachte Kante bediehnen, sie wären voll die Designer.

Zieh dir mal so Seiten so Templates wie auf templatemonster rein - das ist ansprechend das ist Design - auf jedenfall viel mehr als das was du zu bieten hast

Zum ersten Mal bin ich sauer auf tutorials und auf die Mods die diesen Thread betreuen - Sowas gehört in die Werkstatt Leute oder unterstützt Ihr etwa sowas gerne, dass man Berufsstände in den Schmutz zieht, durch solche Dep*en!

Und von mir aus, werde ich halt eben verwarnt hier, weil ich mich darüber aufrege, was der hier will.

tutorials.de is ne Anlaufstelle für alle, das weis ich aber soleche Beiträge sind für meinen Beruf echt ein Schlag in die Fres*e und ich wette der Schäfer sieht das genauso!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## Mark (19. Mai 2007)

Hi thecamillo!

Wieso "verwarnen"?! Wenn man Dich verwarnen wollte, dann nur, weil Du Dich selber mit Deinem Beitrag degradierst und runterputzt...
Da ansonsten Dein Beitrag keinerlei bindende Bedeutung hat, es sich somit nur um eine engstirnige private Meinung handelt, sehe ich keinen Handlungsbedarf...

Design kann man lernen, Toleranz und niveauvolle Kritik hoffentlich auch...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Hirnhamster (19. Mai 2007)

d2wap hat gesagt.:


> Na ganz einfach: Du fragtest in die Runde, welches Layout ansprechender sei.
> Ich antwortete heirauf, dass mir beide nicht gefallen, da die Farbwahl bzw. die Gestaltung der Formen nicht ansprechend ist. Zu viel im selben Farbton wirkt ermüdend.
> 
> Ich würde dir eine Farbgestaltung empfehlen, die frisch und klar ist (hellblau/hellgrün/grau), wie auf der oben genannten Seite.



Aso, mir war nicht ganz klar, ob du die zu dem Link gehörende Seite meintest oder die Produkte an sich.

So, nun zu dir thecamillo. Man könnte ja fast meinen, dass du ein persönliches Problem mit mir hast..



> Boa, musste fast ko**en!


Auch von mir ein freundliches 'Hallo'.



> Ey sorry Leute! Der Typ macht Webdesign - Design


Ich fürchte, dass hast du falsch verstanden. Ich bin weder Webdesigner noch Webprogrammierer. Ich habe gerade erst mein Abitur gemacht (bzw. in 3 Wochen) und kann mich nicht zu dem ausgewählten Elite-Kreis deiner Berufsgenossen zählen.Dabei muss ich wohl auch eine Teilschuld auf mich nehmen, schließlich steht im Header 'Webdesign & Webprogrammierung', was dich sicherlich zu dieser irreführenden Meinung verleitet hat. 

Ich bitte jedoch um Verständniss, handelt es sich doch um ein 'Preview' und ich gern bereit bin, auftretende Missverständnisse zu klären.



> Du kannst vielleicht programmieren Alter, aber von Design hasst du ne Schei** _(mit ß)_ Ahnung - Hey sowas versaut mir echt die Stimmung!
> 
> Wegen solcher Spacks _(Mehrzahlbildung mit 'en')_ , die meinen, sie können in Photoshop die Abgeflachte Kante bediehnen, sie wären voll die Designer.


Mit deinen 28 Jahren ist der Begriff 'Alter' mir gegenüber irgendwie ungerechtfertigt  

Ich ha_ss_e auch übrigens kein Design, wobei du mit der Ahnung evtl. recht haben könntest,ich habe schließlich weder Design studiert noch eine diesbezügliche Ausbildung genossen.



> Zieh dir mal so Seiten, so Templates wie auf templatemonster.com rein - das ist ansprechend, das ist Design - auf jedenfall viel mehr als das, was du zu bieten hast.



Wäre "Als Anregung zur Verbesserung rate ich dir, Designs von professionellen Designern (z.B. auf templatemonster.com) zu betrachten." vom Aussagegehalt nicht identisch, jedoch um so vieles freundlicher gewesen  ?



> Zum ersten Mal bin ich sauer auf tutorials.de und auf die Mods, die diesen Thread betreuen - Sowas gehört in die Werkstatt Leute oder unterstützt Ihr etwa sowas gerne, dass man Berufsstände _(duch solche Deppen)_ in den Schmutz zieht ? , durch solche Dep*en!



Also ich habe ja schon von qualitativen Unterschieden in Berufen gehört, aber das ein schlechter Schreiner gleich einen ganzen Berufsstand _in den Schmutz zieht_, ist mir doch neu.



> Und von mir aus, werde ich halt eben verwarnt hier, weil ich mich darüber aufrege, was der hier will.
> 
> tutorials.de is ne Anlaufstelle für alle, das weis ich, aber soleche Beiträge sind für meinen Beruf echt ein Schlag in die Fres*e und ich wette, der Schäfer sieht das genauso!



Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Menschen kommen in der Regel perfekt auf die Welt und gerade ein Forum wie dieses hier ist ausschließlich für die gebildete, hochintelligente Elite gedacht. Wenn ich demnächst ein Problem habe, werde ich natürlich vorher eine 100% perfekte Lösung entwickeln und das Problem erst dann hier beschreiben - man will sich ja keine Blöße geben...

Ich kenne leider keinen Schäfer, aber ich glaube, ich begreife dennoch den Grundinhalt deiner Aussage. Eine darauf bezogene Stellungnahme habe ich bereits geschrieben.



> mfg thecamillo



Ok, das 'mfg' hättest du dir nun wirklich sparen können ^^

Ich habe mir den einzigen Ratschlag, den ich deinem Post entnehmen konnte (Ey, guckstu auf templatemonster Alter) mal zu Herzen genommen und muss zugeben, dass mir die Designs dort wirklich gefallen. Aber du wirst es nicht für möglich halten, der Audi S3 gefällt mir auch unglaublich gut, doch ich bin einfach nicht im Stande, den ohne weiteres nachzubauen. 

Schade - aber das bleibt wohl der perfekten Elite vorbehalten.

In diesem Sinne, Gruß
Hamster


----------



## thecamillo (19. Mai 2007)

*@ALL*
Fakt ist du nennst dich leider Gottes Webdesigner und es ist dein Glück, dass sich jeder so nennen darf - leider.

meine Meinungen sind werden oft als persönliche Attacken gewertet, was aber nicht unweigerlich so zu interpretieren ist!

Mich stört lediglich, dass du vorgibst etwas zu sein das du offensichtlich nicht bist und uns Mediengestalter und Grafikdesigner somit in den Schmutz ziehst, mit dem was du da fabrizierst, denn somit wäre wiedermal eine Seite mehr im Netz, die viel verspricht, doch im Grunde nicht erfüllt!

Wo sind denn deine Referenzen, poste die mal! Wenn du jetzt auf mein posting hin meinst, da gibbet nix zum Veröffentlichen oder dich irgenwie versuchst herauszuwinden, weis ich ja woran ich bin und dass meine Aussage garnicht so weit ab von der Realität ist.

*@Mark*
....Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters..... Ich bewerte nie nach Gefallen oder wie schön ich es finde. Ich schaue mir viel Grafikdesigns an, den ganzen Tag und ich bewerte Sie nach Getaltungsrichtlinien, Typographie, Layout und Gesamtdarstellung sowie Kernaussage. Vor allen die assoziative Werbeaussage ist mein Spezialgebiet, nur mal so nebenbei.

Das einzige was mir diese Seite sagt ist: "Ich kann ein wenig dies und das"

Was mich halt dann auf die Palme bringt ist, genau diese Art von Provokation wie sich "Hirnhamster" darzustellen versucht!

In ettlichen Beiträgen verhalte ich mich recht zivilisiert, wie zum Beispiel im "Hompage Reviews Verzeichnis", wo ich dem User mit seiner Detektei, Rede und Antwort stehe.

Solche Beiträge wie dieser hier, mit dieser Kernaussage "ich mache Design und Programmierung" (und bin wahrscheinlich gerade so alt, dass mir Haare auf der Brust wachsen) verleiten mich eben dazu, im Ton etwas rauher zu werden.

*@Hirnhamster*
Ok vielleicht war ich etwas zu hart zu dir - sorry!

Hier einige nützliche Informationen die du Dir zum Thema Design vielleicht mal anschauen solltest:

*Sammle Werbung von:*
BMW, ALDI, Hornbach, MediaMarkt, VW, Mercedes, IKEA, Nike, Peugeot... / die sind durch große Werbeagenturen vertreten, die bei allen Projekten, ein Höchstmaß an Präzision und Leistung vereinen sprich deren Ergebnisse relevant zu studienzwecken sind.

Sicherlich meint nun irgendwer, dass die Agentur XY auch ganz gute Sachen macht aber zum Referenzieren ist diese Aussage nicht relevant und darauf werde ich auch nicht näher eingehen.

*Buch*
Informationen verbreiten - Medien gestalten und herstellen
Verlag Beruf und Schule
ISBN3-88013-650-5

*Internet:*
http://www.tutorials.de - nutze die Photoshop und die Flash-Tuts ( sie werden dir helfen diese Werkzeuge geschickt zu bediehnen) befasse dich mit den Softwares eingehend und versuch auch mal eingeständig igendwas z.b. durch simples herumspielen, denn mehr als den Rechner abschießen kannst du nicht 

Nutze deine Englisch-Kenntnisse auf der Seite die da heisst:
http://www.kirupa.com

Die haben ab und an ganz gute Tuts ( der "Adding Smoke to an Image" ist von mir nur hat mich ein Bekannter in Englisch - dialektfrei  *g nachgesprochen) - das klappt bei mir nur dann dialektfrei wenn ich einige Biere intus habe *rofl

*So war das jetzt im Sinne von den Mods als ein konstriktiver Beitrag zu werten?*

Sorry ich bin halt Sarkastisch von Natur aus!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## Hirnhamster (22. Mai 2007)

Vorweg erstmal, das @all @mark @hirnhamster hätteste dir schenken können, betrifft mich ja eh alles ^^



thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> *@ALL*
> Fakt ist du nennst dich leider Gottes Webdesigner und es ist dein Glück, dass sich jeder so nennen darf - leider.


Naja, 
"Beginnender Webdesigner / -programmierer mit Grundkenntnissen in Photshop, PHP, MySQL, HTML und CSS" 
passt nunmal nicht in nen Header und was soll ich denn sonst schreiben um das, was ich ausdrücken will, auszudrücken? 



> meine Meinungen sind werden oft als persönliche Attacken gewertet, was aber nicht unweigerlich so zu interpretieren ist!


... könnte ja glatt an deiner ausdrucksweise liegen 



> Mich stört lediglich, dass du vorgibst etwas zu sein das du offensichtlich nicht bist und uns Mediengestalter und Grafikdesigner somit in den Schmutz ziehst, mit dem was du da fabrizierst, denn somit wäre wiedermal eine Seite mehr im Netz, die viel verspricht, doch im Grunde nicht erfüllt!


Sry aber du solltest echt mal überlegen, was du hier schreibst.. Inwiefern schädigt eine 'schlechte' Seite im Netz dem Ansehen 'sämtlicher' Webdesigner? Nur weil eine Wand schief ist, ist nicht gleich jeder Maurer nen Vollidiot, oder?

Ich weiß auch nicht, was dir die Seite versprechen soll?



> Wo sind denn deine Referenzen, poste die mal! Wenn du jetzt auf mein posting hin meinst, da gibbet nix zum Veröffentlichen oder dich irgenwie versuchst herauszuwinden, weis ich ja woran ich bin und dass meine Aussage garnicht so weit ab von der Realität ist.


Wenn ich deine Aussage richtig verstanden habe, willst du mir sagen, dass ich kein Webdesigner bin. Bereits im Post zuvor habe ich bereits geschrieben das dem auch nicht so ist, deswegen versteh ich dein Problem nicht? Zu den Referenzen:
http://www.mywebsolution.de
http://www.sg-wehretal.de
http://majeddo.sg-wehretal.de



> Was mich halt dann auf die Palme bringt ist, genau diese Art von Provokation wie sich "Hirnhamster" darzustellen versucht!


Provokation? Hab ich was verpasst?



> Solche Beiträge wie dieser hier, mit dieser Kernaussage "ich mache Design und Programmierung" (und bin wahrscheinlich gerade so alt, dass mir Haare auf der Brust wachsen) verleiten mich eben dazu, im Ton etwas rauher zu werden.


Was hat das Alter damit zu tun? Was verleitet dich dabei, im Ton etwas rauer zu werden? Muss man erst in Webdesign promovieren, bevor man sowas schreiben darf?


So nun reichts auch.. bin ehrlich gesagt etwas müde ob dieser doch recht sinnfreien Diskussion und bin auch nicht gewillt, diese fortzuführen  Nimms nicht persönlich und lass halt beim Betrachten einfach die beiden Wörter im Header aus 

Wenn du mir wirklich helfen willst, dann sag mir einfach was schlecht aussieht, warum das so ist und wie ich das ändern kann. Dann komm ich dem, was du 'Webdesign' nennst, vielleicht ein Stückchen näher 

Gruß
Hamster


----------



## thecamillo (22. Mai 2007)

Ich dachte das hätte ich nun in meinem letzten posting getan?

Entschuldige bitte, ich gehe leider davon aus, dass gerade "Webdesigner" ein gewisses Maß an Sarkasmus verstehen, da Sie imemr wieder durch die Kunden gewungen werden irgendwelche nervigen Kommentar zur Realisierung eine Projekte beisteuern zu müssen und wenn du das fast immer erlebst, dann schmunzelst du irgendwann darüber, weil du es besser weist als ein Laie.

Deine Arbeit, die du hier zur Verbesserung reingestellt hast, gerade weil du ein Laie bist, was ja nicht was schlimmes ist, führt nunmal unweigerlich dazu, dass jemande wie meine Wenigkeit dann daherkommt und deine Arbeit kritisiert.

Ich habe Dir aber auch geschrieben, um den Umgang mit Bildbearbeitungssoftware besser zu deixeln, solltest du eben lernen wie man diverse Effekte beherrscht. Design ist ein Lern- und Erfahrungsprozess, den man nunmal nicht von heute auf morgen erreichen wird.

Also du kannst wohl in diesem und dem letzten Beitrag wohl kaum dass ich mich großartig über dich mukiert habe, zumal ich dir diverse Lösungsvorschläge genannt habe! Es steht dir frei ob Du meine Ratschläge annimmst oder nicht - ist doch deine Sache!

Zum einen gibt es Leute die wollen nur Bestätigung haben und zum anderen Leute die sich helfen lassen wollen. Zu welchen willst du gehören?

Also nochmal:
Zur Allgeinbildung von Design sammle Werbung von:
BMW, ALDI, Hornbach, MediaMarkt, VW, Mercedes, IKEA, Nike, Peugeot... und schaue dir deren Designs an um eine Vorstellung davon zu bekommen für welches Produkt, man Farben verwendet, Schriften aussucht etc.

Beschaff dir das Buch, welches dir sehr viel Einblicke zur technischen Seite der Gestaltung vermittelt:

Informationen verbreiten - Medien gestalten und herstellen
Verlag Beruf und Schule
ISBN3-88013-650-5


Internet:
http://www.tutorials.de - nutze die Photoshop und die Flash-Tuts ( sie werden dir helfen diese Werkzeuge geschickt zu bediehnen) 

Englische Video-Tuts zu dotNet, webDEV, Flash, Photoshop etc.:
http://www.kirupa.com

Zu deiner Seite:

Da das ja ne privatepage werden soll, ist eine Sitemap weniger sinnvoll (auf mywebsolution.de würde es mehr bringen). Ein Impressum ist ebenso nicht notwendig, da dies ja eine private Seite wird auf der du keine entgeltliche Werbung betreibst. Wenn du das jetzt nicht verstehen solltest informiere dich im Web über das aktuelle Telemediengesetz!

Deine Seite könnte wie folgt aussehn (45 Minuten in Photoshop - von Idee bis online gestellt - ist nur ein Entwurf)


----------



## Hirnhamster (22. Mai 2007)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte das hätte ich nun in meinem letzten posting getan?



Wenn du Folgendes meinst:



> Also nochmal:
> Zur Allgeinbildung von Design sammle Werbung von:
> BMW, ALDI, Hornbach, MediaMarkt, VW, Mercedes, IKEA, Nike, Peugeot... und schaue dir deren Designs an um eine Vorstellung davon zu bekommen für welches Produkt, man Farben verwendet, Schriften aussucht etc.
> 
> ...



, dann hast du mein Problem nicht verstanden. Ich habe ein bestehendes Problem und brauche auch dementsprechende Antworten. Mein Problem war nicht "Wie werde ich ein Webdesigner" sondern "Layout => Kritik & Verbesserungsvorschläge". Fass das bitte nicht als Lernresistenz o.ä. auf, aber diese Tipps helfen mir nicht weiter. Es scheitert ja nicht an dem Wissen oder dem Unvermögen sich selbiges anzueignen sondern an der dazugehörigen Umsetzung. Dementsprechend versuche ich ja, etwas eigenes zu erstellen (Layout) um gerade dieses Wissen zu testen/ umzusetzen und mit "dann ließ halt das Buch" ist mir da ja nicht geholfen, denn ich weiß ja dadurch nicht, was ich nun wirklich falsch gemacht habe.



> Entschuldige bitte, ich gehe leider davon aus, dass gerade "Webdesigner" ein gewisses Maß an Sarkasmus verstehen, da Sie imemr wieder durch die Kunden gewungen werden irgendwelche nervigen Kommentar zur Realisierung eine Projekte beisteuern zu müssen und wenn du das fast immer erlebst, dann schmunzelst du irgendwann darüber, weil du es besser weist als ein Laie.


Sarkasmus ist eine Sache, Niveaulosigkeit und Beleidigungen eine andere, s. Marks Post. Aber wie gesagt, darüber will ich mich nicht weiter auslassen. Ich weiß jetzt ja, wies gemeint war un damit ist gut.



> Deine Arbeit, die du hier zur Verbesserung reingestellt hast, gerade weil du ein Laie bist, was ja nicht was schlimmes ist, führt nunmal unweigerlich dazu, dass jemande wie meine Wenigkeit dann daherkommt und deine Arbeit kritisiert.


Richtig. Deswegen hab ichs ja zur Bewertung reingestellt.



> Ich habe Dir aber auch geschrieben, um den Umgang mit Bildbearbeitungssoftware besser zu deixeln, solltest du eben lernen wie man diverse Effekte beherrscht. Design ist ein Lern- und Erfahrungsprozess, den man nunmal nicht von heute auf morgen erreichen wird.


Wenn ich einen Effekt Umsetzen will und nicht weiß, wie funktioniert, dann suche ich ein entsprechendes Tutorial. Das Problem ist aber eher, dass ich nicht weiß, welche 'Effekte' ich überhaupt benötigte um eine bestimmte Wirkung zu erzielen.



> Also du kannst wohl in diesem und dem letzten Beitrag wohl kaum dass ich mich großartig über dich mukiert habe, zumal ich dir diverse Lösungsvorschläge genannt habe! Es steht dir frei ob Du meine Ratschläge annimmst oder nicht - ist doch deine Sache!
> 
> Zum einen gibt es Leute die wollen nur Bestätigung haben und zum anderen Leute die sich helfen lassen wollen. Zu welchen willst du gehören?


siehe oben.




> Zu deiner Seite:
> 
> Da das ja ne privatepage werden soll, ist eine Sitemap weniger sinnvoll (auf mywebsolution.de würde es mehr bringen). Ein Impressum ist ebenso nicht notwendig, da dies ja eine private Seite wird auf der du keine entgeltliche Werbung betreibst. Wenn du das jetzt nicht verstehen solltest informiere dich im Web über das aktuelle Telemediengesetz!


Jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher 
Aber das eigentliche kam immer noch nicht raus: 
Was stimmt mit dem Layout nicht, 
was muss anders gemacht werden, 
warum muss es anders gemacht werden, 
evtl. wie kann es anders gemacht werden?



> Deine Seite könnte wie folgt aussehn (45 Minuten in Photoshop - von Idee bis online gestellt - ist nur ein Entwurf)


So stellst du dir also (exemplarisch) eine Seite vor, auf der man sich persönlich vorstellt.
Wirkt auf den ersten Blick ansprechend, aber auf den zweiten habe ich einige Fragen:

Was sagt das Bild im Header aus?
Inwiefern 'vermittelt' die Seite den Eindruck von Webdesign / Webprogrammierung?
Warum ist der Footer so groß?

45 min fürs Designen mag sein, aber sicher nicht fürs online stellen  
Zumindest nicht, wenn man barrierefrei arbeitet und Browserkompatibilität mit beachtet.

Jetzt habe ich zwar eine gewisse Ahnung davon, was du dir unter einer Visitenkarte vorstellst, aber im Endeffekt weiß ich nicht, warum du das genauso machst, wie auf dem Bild dargestellt und das is ja die eigentliche Frage. 

Aber wir kommen voran 

Thx so far & Gruß
Hamster


----------



## thecamillo (23. Mai 2007)

Hi, 
das Bild im Header war nur ein Platzhalter den ich mir von fotolia.de geliehen habe! Wie gesagt das ist ein Entwurf! 

Über die wesentliche Kernaussage, solltest du dich derzeit mal noch nicht befassen, denn für private Websites, steht sowiso immer die eigene Präsi im Vordergrund! Du bist das umworbene Produkt! Sprich klatsch da ein Bildcomposing z.b. von dir eine Nahaufnahme, in Szene gesetzt irgendiw mit dem Hintergrund verschmelzen lassen, irgenwas in der Art. Deiner Kreativität solltest du freien Lauf lassen. 

Das mit dem Lernprozess ist imemr so eine Sache, es dauert halt!

Deine anderen Webprojekte haste überwiegend mit CSS gemacht! Warum machste nicht einfach ne CSS-page? 

Dazu gibt es auch im Web zahlreiche Freie Seiten die du nachbearbeiteten darfst und zu privaten Zwecken verwenden kannst! 

Google ist dein Freund 
http://www.freecsstemplates.org
http://www.free-css-templates.com
http://www.oswd.org
http://www.code-sucks.com
http://www.mollio.org

Du meintest, du weist net wie du eine Idee Umsetzen sollst und gerade da ist das Erlernen der jeweiligen Tools wie Photoshop oder Flash oder Director, ImageReady oder Fireworks schon sinnvoll! Alle dies Tools haben ja zum Glück eine Hilfe-Datei!

Mein Wissen ist mir nicht zugeflogen gekommen, sondern nur durch das Erlernen diverser Tools und weil ich mich dafür interessiere und wenn man sich interessiert dann kauft man sich auch Bücher, liest halt viel darüber, kauft sich die Magazine; da gibt es übirgens eines das ich dir sehr empfehlen kann, da des ein serh gutes Lernergebnis erzielt. Diese Fachzeitschrift heisst psdmag. Erhalten kannst du Sie hier http://buyitpress.com/de/index.php?p=2&kat=26 oder am Kiosk um die Ecke bzw. in Bahnhofskiosken haben die die Zeitschrift auch cosa canta ~10 € lohnt aber alle mal.

cu thecamillo


----------



## Hirnhamster (24. Mai 2007)

> Deine anderen Webprojekte haste überwiegend mit CSS gemacht! Warum machste nicht einfach ne CSS-page?


Was verstehst du unter ne CSS-Page bzw. wo ist der Unterschied bei den Layouts, die ich erstellt habe?



> Du meintest, du weist net wie du eine Idee Umsetzen sollst und gerade da ist das Erlernen der jeweiligen Tools wie Photoshop oder Flash oder Director, ImageReady oder Fireworks schon sinnvoll! Alle dies Tools haben ja zum Glück eine Hilfe-Datei!


Nein, mir fehlt die Idee an sich ^^


Gruß


----------



## Beppone (12. Juni 2007)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:


> @ALL
> Fakt ist du nennst dich leider Gottes Webdesigner und es ist dein Glück, dass sich jeder so nennen darf - leider.
> 
> meine Meinungen sind werden oft als persönliche Attacken gewertet, was aber nicht unweigerlich so zu interpretieren ist!
> ...



@camillo
hier noch ein seeehr spätes aber notwendiges Statement meinerseits.

Deine Arbeit in Ehren. Kein Anlass jedoch, sich soweit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen. Fakt ist nämlich auch, dass du dich selbst als *Mediengestalter in Ausbildung* beschreibst, dich ferner in diesem Forum beklagtest, daß man dir die ersten drei Jahre nichts beigebracht hätte, du dir dein Wissen vielmehr in Eigeninitiative und mit Hilfe dieses Forums erarbeiten mußtest.

Deshalb halte ich es für unfair, den Lernwillen und das Engagement Anderer mit derart kurzsichtiger Arroganz zu verhöhnen. Ferner halte ich es für gewagt, Grafikdesigner ungefragt in die eigene Lobby reihen zu wollen.

Ein guter Nährboden für die eigene Entwicklung setzt sich sicher nicht aus Konkurrenzdenken oder gar Neid zusammen. Im Gegenteil - Wissen auszutauschen und die Sichtweisen Anderer kennenlernen sind zumindest für mich und viele meiner Berufskollegen Basis für eigenständige Kreationen.

LG Bep


----------



## thecamillo (15. Juni 2007)

Sehe ich genauso Beppone und genau aus diesem Grund hab ich Ihm auf der vorigen Seite diverse Möglichkeiten genannt wie er seinen Wissensdurst für eine kurze Zeit über stillen kann!

Wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil!


----------



## Beppone (16. Juni 2007)

@camillo
du weißt, dass es mir nur um die ersten Absätze deiner Beiträge #8 und #11 ging. Die gingen unter die Gürtellinie, brachten niemand vorwärts und und waren dargestellt, als ob die ganze Branche (namentlich ausgebildete Grafikdesigner) dahinterstünde. Davon distanziere ich mich ausdrücklich.

Hilfreiche Anregungen, die du auch abgibst, sind natürlich willkommen. Dafür sind wir doch hier, oder?

Grüße, Beppone


----------



## thecamillo (18. Juni 2007)

Ich wurde geboren um zu helfen - Das ist mein Schicksal - Und wer hilft mir? Mein Therapeut! lol

@hirnhamster
haste mal an der Seite weiter gearbeitet? poste doch noch mal deinen aktuellen Stand!

mfg tc


----------



## Rollo (25. Juni 2007)

Also mit Design hat das Ganze wirklich nicht viel zu tun! Aber ich habe auch schon schlechteres gesehen! Aber es funktioniert nicht. Programmiertechnisch scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein, aber die Leute die du ansprechen willst werden wohl kaum in den Quelltext schauen! Alles andere als gut was du da gemacht hast!


----------

